# 10% off Quickflow SRI hardware!



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

10% OFF Quickflow SRI for 2.5L. 

Take advantage of this sale for $100 off SRI hardware. 

C2NER and software packages also available or you can just buy the SRI by itself. 

Click to check it out.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

How long will this sale last? And is there any way I can get this with the C2ner as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

G I Jew said:


> How long will this sale last? And is there any way I can get this with the C2ner as well?


There is no time frame really. We have a number of them, so when those are out we will take down the sale. 

There is a package you can order through our website actually! Check it out here.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There is no time frame really. We have a number of them, so when those are out we will take down the sale.
> 
> There is a package you can order through our website actually! Check it out here.


Excellent. I do have a few more questions though  I have a Carbonio intake and catback exhaust, so should I get the street or race file? And is it possible to get the HFE tune with this package?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

G I Jew said:


> Excellent. I do have a few more questions though  I have a Carbonio intake and catback exhaust, so should I get the street or race file? And is it possible to get the HFE tune with this package?


You would opt for the RACE file, and Carbonio intake.
You can also choose the HFE file as your 2nd file option, which is included for FREE

C2


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> You would opt for the RACE file, and Carbonio intake.
> You can also choose the HFE file as your 2nd file option, which is included for FREE
> 
> C2


Excellent. Is it easier to do this online or to call in and order on the phone? Just looking to get everything sorted out as easily as possible lol :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

G I Jew said:


> Excellent. Is it easier to do this online or to call in and order on the phone? Just looking to get everything sorted out as easily as possible lol :thumbup:



It would be easier to do this online, that way we would also have you in a database for email newletters of any future sales ! ! We can also send you automated tracking information.

Click here for the Hardware ONLY link

Click here for QuickFlow TUNER Package link that includes software and C2NER Handheld programmer

If there is anything further we may do for you, please let us know....and we look forward to getting you taken care of.

C2


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

will the c2ner ever be available for the 2009 cars?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Does this work without deleting the PCV system yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

smugfree3 said:


> will the c2ner ever be available for the 2009 cars?


Is it the early 09 with MAF?



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Does this work without deleting the PCV system yet?


We highly recomend using the BFI Clean Catch. Although you can use your own design if you must! :thumbup:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

no, im talking about the MAP only cars


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

smugfree3 said:


> no, im talking about the MAP only cars


Not available right now unfortunately. Maybe sometime in the future


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

We have 1 left on our shelf, once this one is gone the sale is over!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

*Still have 1 left until sale ends! If you are interested in picking this up email me (check my sig) for ANY questions you have. We had a customer purchase one from Chicago and drive all the way here to Louisville, KY to get it tuned by us. He is loving his new SRI and tune combo. Click on the picture to follow the link.*


----------

